# Kann keinen Dualboot machen.

## Farnelius

Liebe Freunde,

leider bin ich nach erfolgreicher Installation aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht in der Lage einen Dual-Boot mir Windows XP durchzuführen?

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Welche Informationen braucht ihr?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Herzlichst

Steven

----------

## schachti

Wie äußert sich denn das Problem? (Was heißt: nicht in der Lage?)

Wie sieht Deine /boot/grub/grub.conf aus?

----------

## Max Steel

Und wie sieht/sehen (in dem Zusammenhang) deine Partitionstabelle/n aus.

----------

## Farnelius

Grüßt euch!

Herzlichen Dank für eure Unterstützung.

Zunächst meine grub.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook
> 
> # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_cha$
> 
> # If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you
> ...

 

Jetzt zur zweiten Frage: Grub zeigt mir bei Aufrufen von Windows lediglich die letzten 7 Zeilen der grub.conf und wartet danach auf andere Befehle.

Dazu kommt, dass er unter root (hd0,0) Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 anzeigt.

Vielen herzlichen Dank.

Herzlichst

Steven

----------

## firefly

einmal ist das = im title zu viel

und zum anderen, wiso werden die beiden platten getauscht, obwohl sich die windows partition schon auf der ersten platte befindet?

 *Quote:*   

> itle=Windows XP
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
> ...

 

----------

## Max Steel

Richtig, das mapping brauchst du nur wenn du Windows auf der 2. Festplatte installiert hast. ^^

----------

## UTgamer

Weiterhin würde ich das "makeactive" herausnehmen wenn die angesprochene Windowspartition sich auf der gleichen Festplatte befindet.

makeactive setzt das "a"ctive Flag auf die Windowspartition und beim nächsten Neustart startet nicht mehr Grub zur Auswahl sondern dein Windows alleine.

----------

## Farnelius

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps bis hierhin.

Kurze Frage noch: Meine Windowspartitionen befinden sich auf einer separaten Festplatte hda.

Foglich sollte ich makeactive lassen.

Map kann ich also auch schon mal weg machen, oder?

Vielen Dank.

Herzlichst

Steven

----------

## Farnelius

Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht. Es erscheint dieselbe Fehlermeldung (filesystem...) und diesmal wechselt er automatisch wieder zum Ausgangsbildschirm von Grub.

----------

## mv

Lass das "root" weg - dazu steht doch in der Zeile danach "rootnoverify".

Und BTW, das mit dem makeactive war wohl eine Fehlinformation von UTGamer: Zwar ist richtig, dass dieses Kommando das Aktiv-Flag setzt, aber falsch ist, dass das irgendwie schaden könnte, also dass anschliessend deswegen nicht mehr grub gestartet würde. Vermutlich brauchst Du es nicht (und es hat auch nichts mit Deinem Problem zu tun), aber schaden kann es auch nicht, und im Zweifelsfall nur dazu beitragen, dass Windows wunschgemäß bootet, denn nur dieses beachtet das Flag.

----------

## Farnelius

Habe root weggelassen.

Funzt aber immer noch nicht.

----------

## schachti

Wie sieht denn jetzt die aktuelle Konfiguration aus?

Und auf welchen physikalischen Platten und Partitionen liegt welches OS?

----------

## Yamakuzure

So funktioniert es wunderbar mit Vista Ultimate, also sollte das mit XP genau so kein problem sein:

```
sed-notebook sed # fdisk -l

Platte /dev/sda: 120.0 GByte, 120034123776 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 14593 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Disk identifier: 0x5c3fecb8

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14         227     1718955   83  Linux

/dev/sda3   *         228        7133    55471104    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda4            7134       14593    59922450    f  W95 Erw. (LBA)

/dev/sda5            7134        7394     2096451   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6            7395        9019    13052781   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            9020        9150     1052226   83  Linux

/dev/sda8            9151        9411     2096451   83  Linux

/dev/sda9            9412        9805     3164773+  83  Linux

/dev/sda10           9806       10641     6715138+  83  Linux

/dev/sda11          10642       14593    31744408+  83  Linux

sed-notebook sed # tail -n 4 /boot/grub/grub.conf

title Windows Vista 64 Ultimate

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

(Ich habe nicht ausprobiert, ob es ohne das makeactive geht. Da es sich aber bereits um die aktive Partition handelt, ist es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit überflüssig, da es genau garnichts tut...)

----------

